# Briggs and Stratton pressure washer no preasure



## Funkeylilducky (Jan 14, 2012)

I have this 5hp pressure washer the engine starts up just fine but will not make any pressure when I hook water to it water runs all the way through but will not pressure I took the pump apart just to see if anything was messed up inside but it all looked in good working order No clogs or anything I am at my wits end please help!


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF

Has the unit ever been exposed to freezing temperatures?

Is the pump vertical mounted or horizontal mounted?
I will say that so many of the vertical pumps are cheap and do not last.
I have torn a couple down and they look good but don't work.

We need the info off the pump like manufacture and model number.

BG


----------



## jrrdw (Jun 26, 2010)

Does the pump shaft turn when the engine runs?


----------

